# What to buy?



## Ohio82 (Apr 6, 2013)

I just bought some rough sawn wood and a 15" planner. I have no dust collection system. The planner will be the only tool i use the dust collector on. What shouls i get? I dont have deep pockets so the cheaper the better. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

Well a lot depends on what you plan to do in the future. If that's the only thing going to be hooked up for a while a dust pan and a broom will work and won't get much cheaper.

I do hear good things about harbor freights dust collector being good and you can pick that up with a coupon for $150.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The harbor freight unit is pretty good, and at 150 bucks with a coupon it's hard to beat. Now it does only run on a 20 amp 110 outlet....which can be an issue. Also have you considered a used unit off of Craigslist?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## Ohio82 (Apr 6, 2013)

Im in Tiffin. Northwest ohio. I have been looking at the hf unit. I have to wire an outlet for my planner. It runs off 220v and all i have is 110. But i have easy access to the breaker box in the garage and adding 220 wont be a problem. Will i need a dedicated line for the hf unit with a 20 amp breaker then? Thanks Anthony


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ohio82 said:


> ...... Will i need a dedicated line for the hf unit with a 20 amp breaker then?......


that's the preferred way to do it so that when it's running, no one can activate another current using item on the same circuit and trip the breaker.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Most definitely put the HF on a circuit by itself, that is what I ended up doing.


----------



## Ohio82 (Apr 6, 2013)

So should i make a separator? Or can i run it the way it is? Im thinking i can make one for about 30 bucks. Thanks


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I put a filter on top of mine, and installed a baffle in it....and I've been pretty happy so far.


----------



## Lynden (Apr 21, 2008)

Ohio82 said:


> So should i make a separator? Or can i run it the way it is? Im thinking i can make one for about 30 bucks. Thanks


Check out this Harbor Freight modification.

http://www.jpthien.com/smf/index.php?PHPSESSID=26or4oki0gn53q3d53q88jn033&topic=992.0


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, get a separator. That 15" planar will make chips faster than you can empty the bag. A trash can separator is the way to go.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

You might like this? Wood magazine doesn't recommend it for fine dust, but they say it works great with plan a planer/jointer. Loud though.

$200
http://rikontools.com/productpage_63-100.htm


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

With a 12 gallon capacity and a 15 Inch planer, you'll be emptying that every 10 minutes. You need a full size with a minimum of 4 inch hose in my opinion.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have the HF model with a 30 gallon drum upstream of it...with a Thein separator mounted inside the lid. I use it for the table saw, jointer, and Dewalt planer. No problems.

I have since installed the nano filter cartridge from Wynn Environmental. I also use the flexible hose from Rockler that stretches/contracts as I hook it up to the different tools.

Note: All of my stuff is in a one car garage. Dust collector sits in one spot and I move the hose as needed.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ohio82 said:


> So should i make a separator? Or can i run it the way it is? Im thinking i can make one for about 30 bucks. Thanks


when talking with phil about DC and separator performance, he noted that many WWs use a baffle equipped separator when using machines that are generators of large volumes of chips, like jointers and planers. when using sanders, TSs, BSs, RASs, etc, the separator is removed from the airflow for maximum performance,


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I just thumbed through the latest edition of Wood Magazine. The Harbor Freight 2 hp dust collector is advertised for $149.

That is what I paid for mine when I bought it.


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

tvman44 said:


> Most definitely put the HF on a circuit by itself, that is what I ended up doing.


I checked on it a year or two ago and it was 13a. Unless that has changed, there is certainly room for a few lights or the like on a 20a circuit.

The bag is worthless, but ought to be okay for a planer.


----------

